# GIMP : Comment créer / Utiliser un calque pour modifier une icone ?



## Caitlin (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Bon dans l'absolue tout est dans le titre mais dans le détail : 

J'ai récupéré le set d'icone Albook qui ressemble à ça 







Et j'aimerais tous les passer en couleur (modèle couleur nano : bleu turquoise, vert fluo ect ...)

J'ai cru comprendre que c'était pas un système de calque via GIMP qu'il fallait opérer donc j'ai bien le logiciel mais je ne m'en suis jamais réellement servit ou juste pour des truc de base
Je n'ai donc aucune idée de comment faire :rose:

Si une bonne âme pouvait m'expliquer comment faire ce serait vraiment gentil, ou si quelqu'un connait un Tuto déjà existant je suis preneuse aussi.

Je reprécise quand même : je suis une *GROSSE DEBUTANTE*... donc il me faudrait une méthode "pas à pas" *vraiment bien détaillée* si possible.

Par avance un grand merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider


----------



## Caitlin (13 Juin 2008)

RESOLU


----------



## Caitlin (14 Juin 2008)

Quand même au cas ou il y en a que ça intéresserait voici un mini tuto : 

http://forum.dattebayo-fr.com/gradient-map-t3363.html

Et au passage on dit un grand merci à wath68 qui l'a trouvé


----------

